# London - Portable WiFi



## NKN (Jan 24, 2014)

We are staying at the Allen House at the end of April, for two weeks.  They do not have WiFi, so we are looking into renting a portable WiFi box.

We discovered that the British Tourist Authority rents them at reasonable rates.  They can be picked up at either the Airport or at Paddington.  Useage starts when picked up.

Pricing for 15 days was 55Pounds.  Which is about half of what it would be if we got something in the US first and took it with us.

It all sounds reasonable.
Has anyone else tried it or heard of someone who tried it?

Any other London options for portable WiFi boxes?
We aren't tech geeks, so it needs to be user friendly.

Thanks.
NKN


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 24, 2014)

We rented a modem like thing from Allen House last September. I think it was 16-18 pounds for the week. 
Give Annie or Julie a call.

I am the least technologic person you'll ever meet, but this is how I remember it. A bit antiquated (even by my standards), but it worked.

From the link below: "No Wifi, but a USB modem is available to rent for £18 a week (1GB limit). "
Scroll down until you see "Important Information":  http://www.element-apartments.com/allen_house

The info is there.

-


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 25, 2014)

Depending on what phone you have and any restrictions concerning it being 'locked' another option worth considering is to obtain a free 'pay as you go' sim card from Three. The minimum credit top up is £10 and you have a further option to buy 'add ons' priced at £10 and £15. These give you minutes, texts and data usage with £10 giving 500mb and £15 unlimited data for 30 days. You can pick up a sim card from any Three store, they're everywhere.

You can then tether your ipad, tablet or whatever to the phone and use the internet connection. 

The Three network is very good and very fast, I have a Sony Experia which I can set to act as a wireless router and we've had three iPads accessing the internet via it and that was in rural Cotswolds and we were running Netflix, BBC iPlayer and other intensive programs with no problems.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 25, 2014)

I have rented a tep mifi which is similar to the arrangement the OP mentioned and it worked well. Last two years I used an unlocked AT&T mifi I got on eBay with a 3 SIM card and it also preformed well.

Tripadvisor London forum has several discussions on this topic. 

Cheers


----------

